# Anyone have a CZ97?



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have and enjoy very much my CZ85 Combat, it shoots extremely well. In three weeks, I will be able to by another handgun (New Jersey restrictions dictate one handgun in a 30 day period). I've been looking at the CZ 97 BD, I like it's looks and it's large and fits my long hands well. My question is, does anyone have one and typically how does it shoot?


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

i'm interested to see the replies on this one. i'm in the market for a 97bd. myself


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have one yet, but I will, someday.

I have handled one, and yes, they are a handful. But a guy with long hands (like me) would have no problem. I have discussed them on other forums with guys who own them, and they all say that they are 'dead nuts' accurate and 100% dependable. I tend to believe this, based on my experience with the CZ-75B


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I have been thinking about again. Will have to troll the gun shows and gun shops. Many of the comments I read in forums contains contradictory information, especially regarding size.


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

A year ago I picked up a CZ-97 at a show real cheap. It looked new. I went out shooting w/ my father and brother. My dad took the CZ home and now has given me his 1911 to swap at the next show to try to get another. The gun shoots great. All the parts on it look machined and clean. The trigger was fine and it hasn't misfed (ever per my dad). He hated that "feature" of the 1911. The gun looks good too. Mags are a lot more expensive than the 1911's but are well made. The gun is also pretty heavy but this also helps the recoil. Its a keeper!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I owna few CZ's and do not own the 97 but knowing what it is and based on my experiance with my other CZ weapons I would buy one if I had a chance and especially if it appeared to be a good deal. I can not say ennough good things anout the CZ's I own. 

RCG


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

I own a CZ97. As with all CZ's it is extremely well made with fairly tight tolerances, as accurate as the person shooting it allows it to be, and reliable - mine has been 100% reliable never having an issue regardless of what I have fed it - various brands of ball, hollow point, range ammo (professionally reloaded) and reloads I do myself. 

Take down for cleaning is easy as is reassembly. Recoil is negligible and stock sights are more than sufficient for accurate target shooting. 

While I don’t find myself shooting my CZ97 as much as I do my other 45 cal guns, I would never part with the CZ. If I had to choose one 45 cal handgun in an emergency SHTF situation, the CZ97 would be the one I would choose due to the reliability, accuracy, capacity and ease of getting back on target when shooting.

All in all a great gun! The only fault I can find with it, and this is purely subjective, is that it is just not as sexy as a 1911.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I own a CZ97b. I've put maybe a hundred rounds through it with no problems to speak of. It's a well made weapon in my opinion. If you don't have large hands like I don't, it can be somewhat difficult on the first trigger pull. In single action it is quite manageable. It is big and heavy which helps with recoil. It's sexy and bad looking as in "good looking". First thing I did to it was sand the wood grips down smooth. It looks and feels much better that way...in my opinion.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

I have shot it when I worked at a Firearms distributor, I personally liked it, it is all business and is plenty accurate, recoil is almost nill as the firearm has a bit of weight. i have bigger hands then most so it felt perfect for me, but short finger could pose a problem. Its like a enlarged CZ75


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

soldierofchrist said:


> I have shot it when I worked at a Firearms distributor, I personally liked it, it is all business and is plenty accurate, recoil is almost nill as the firearm has a bit of weight. i have bigger hands then most so it felt perfect for me, but short finger could pose a problem. Its like a enlarged CZ75


I've only handled them on 2 occasions, but I'm almost certain I'll be ordering the BD from the CZ Custom Shop(Ghost Products). Like I wrote on another thread, I'm left handed I enjoy 45 acp's very much, but there is not much out there as far as user freindly 45's for lefties. Unless you pay a premium for the option.


----------



## dee (Jul 31, 2010)

i have owned cz's since my first one in 1997...to answer your question i purchased my father a 97b two years ago. Simply put it is very reliable we put around 10 different loads 185 to 230 hp and fmj from several manufactures zero problems as are my p01, two tone 75b.75b s/s,cz 75 sp01 and my other cz97bd all are very accurate, zero failures. The 97bd comes with night sites and a very comfortable rubber grip a great gun to shoot. plus p ammo comes right back on target with the all steel gun recoil is mild comared to others. Hope this helps your decision.... just just rememberd the bd is a decocker as safety the 97b is your standard double action/safety..David in S.C. thanks for the forum i really have enjoyed reading so i joined today...


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

dee said:


> i have owned cz's since my first one in 1997...to answer your question i purchased my father a 97b two years ago. Simply put it is very reliable we put around 10 different loads 185 to 230 hp and fmj from several manufactures zero problems as are my p01, two tone 75b.75b s/s,cz 75 sp01 and my other cz97bd all are very accurate, zero failures. The 97bd comes with night sites and a very comfortable rubber grip a great gun to shoot. plus p ammo comes right back on target with the all steel gun recoil is mild comared to others. Hope this helps your decision.... just just rememberd the bd is a decocker as safety the 97b is your standard double action/safety..David in S.C. thanks for the forum i really have enjoyed reading so i joined today...


 I'm left handed and the decocker works well for me, da on the first shot is no problem. That was the main reason for buying my Couger 8000. I'm loaded and safe.


----------

